# Low PH High Calcium



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)

I got my test back from Clemson. My ph was 5.7 it went up from 5.5 last year after I have been applying calcitic lime. I did some poking around and found this thread on the samish issue.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4901

My question is. Should I continue to put down calcitic lime and not worry about the calcium value and go off the percentage? The confusion lies with Clemson telling me to put out dolomitic lime. Could it be im applying the correct type of lime and it's still taking the time to effect ph? Not sure what to put down. Iv read too much magnisium can effect soil compaction but the thread above mentions to focus on percentages of calcium and magnesium.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much lime did you apply last year in lb/ksqft? And when?

I suggested dolomitic lime last year. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=369828#p369828

You can likely use either one and don't worry about the percentage. Getting the pH corrected is the most important step.

You still need phosphorus and potassium.


----------



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)

About 28 lbs or calcitic lime last year. I also renovated a second part of my lawn so this soil test includes that area. I also used a better sample tool that pulls a plug so this years test is probably more accurate than last years. Iv got a liquid fert that will fix the P K issue.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Soil corrections need a soil rate instead of liquid foliar.


----------

